

Show HN: Pendo.io – A data driven platform for product teams - eboduch
http://www.pendo.io

======
cooperadymas
After reading through your sales page, I'm not super clear on what exactly it
does. Does Pendo compare to something like Intercom? I skimmed part of the
video, but it seemed more like an introductory tutorial than a sales/feature
video.

Could you give an example use case for a typical SaaS product?

~~~
eboduch
Here are some common use cases:

Using our in-application guides and messaging to announce new features or to
"guide" people through a process.

Using feature metrics to track the adoption of recently launched features.

Improving the onboarding process by teaching the users as they go.

Making help in-context instead of out of context i.e. the help guide can be
launched from a icon by a feature

And of course feature, visitor, and account metrics help drive future product
direction

------
eboduch
A common use case is using our in-application guides and messaging to announce
new features or to "guide" people through a process.

------
smileysteve
Your intro video could use some more energy. A lot of ums in it as well.

~~~
eboduch
Thanks. I will post a new one soon!

------
shantheman
Good job pendoers!

